# New odd skiff. Need help on what to do and if anyone has ever seen this model.



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

So I purchased a 1989 "Nissan" 14' skiff. It was manufacture by Triton Industries in Leesburg FL. The only history I have found on this is Triton (not the same Triton as todays boats) made this boat for Nissan marine marketed it to sell Nissan motors. I can not find any other boats that look anything like this one. It is 14' long and 6' wide. I want to at least put a front deck and possibly a back on too. Because it is so wide and flares out I am having some issues on how to achive this. I need suggestions PLEASE. 
Also how do I post pictures???


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like a interesting boat! Follow this link for picture help: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229038766

I prefer photobucket since it is simple to use.

Once I/we see the boat the deck layout will be easier to conquer!  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

What are the first three letters of your HIN? TII? I can't find a Triton Industries ever in Leesburg only up in Lansing, MI.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

The VIN/HIN first 3 are NIS
SO, I was thinking of bringing the deck back to the back of the front seat/bench and just putting one hatch on top middle. The rear could use some help so the water does not come over the transom. I also want to put my short shaft 25 on this.
I would need to cut down the transom and or use a jack plate to lower the motor. I have done some fiberglass work on a old Wellcraft were I put a new floor in and repaired a stringer.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow. That is a super nice boat just the way it is!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea no kidding.
I would glass a deck over the front bench seat and the little triangle in the bow and call it done.
I bet it rides good with all those chines and bow flair


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

It does!  I had a Gheenuee Classic that would just beat me up crossing open water some days and it was just too small so this was my answer.  No more splashing over the bow thats' for sure.  My biggest improvement is to put the trolling motor up front and be able to stand up high so I can see some Reds easier.  I like a big deck for fishing.  It also has no lights or any wiring so that is another project.  SO what about the 25 and the short shaft???  Cut down the transom???  It is about 4 inches too high. The Nissan 15hp was too long so I made a temp jack plate from a old aux bracket. It made it 5 mph faster, but it is still pretty slow (17 to 19 mph) with just me.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

I just think it's odd that I have never seen another boat like this one.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I like that hull!!!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on the killer skiff.. put some scales in it ! I've only seen one other like that ,it was in Indian Town FL about 3 years ago . Owned by a nice older gentleman ,just sittin' under a carport collecting dust... I may hafta' take a ride this weekend and see if it's still there ... :


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> It does!  I had a Gheenuee Classic that would just beat me up crossing open water some days and it was just too small so this was my answer.  No more splashing over the bow thats' for sure.  My biggest improvement is to put the trolling motor up front and be able to stand up high so I can see some Reds easier.  I like a big deck for fishing.  It also has no lights or any wiring so that is another project.  SO what about the 25 and the short shaft???  Cut down the transom???  It is about 4 inches too high.  The Nissan 15hp was too long so I made a temp jack plate from a old aux bracket.  It made it 5 mph faster, but it is still pretty slow (17 to 19 mph) with just me.


I wouldn't cut the transom down.
I would try and fins a jackplate instead 
Is the transom 20in?


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok, I measured the transom. It is a 20 inch. For the motor I thought you measured from the top of the "clamp" to the cavitation plate??? If so it was 17'. How could I put a jack plate on if I have to lower the motor below the transom? I would not be able to operate the controls very well. It would have to have quite a setback. HELP!


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

HELP


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You are trying to put a short shaft motor on a long shaft transom, it's not ideal. Best thing you could do is find a similar long shaft motor, and sell off the short shaft. It shouldn't be hard since everyone wants short shafts, so you might be able to trade someone. If you cut down the transom you might end up with structural issues if it's not done right, and a jackplate won't help much.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with that deck area needs a place to fish from. Also a push pole platform would make it more fishable and a back deck


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Sweet Boat! Transom mount poling platform and a front casting deck. I love the lines.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks! I too love the hull and the lines, it's the inside I want to tweak out. I do believe I will sell or swap my 25 merc. I really want to put that on there. The 15 is just too slow. I really missed the mark on thinking the short shaft would work. I just did not notice it was a tall transom.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey, Jeff When I ordered my new 6hp Merc I ordered a 15" shaft... it's 17" too and so is my 15 hp Yama... How long is the the motor you have now ? I would suggest measuring another boat with a similar bottom and a 15" motor on it that runs good and is not dragging the lower unit . I'm sure there are folks on this site who can give you a real close estimate to cut it at and I and many others can give you the info on how to make it structural if you can do basic glass work.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

I think I am going to sell the short shaft or trade it. It will be just to low to operate comfortably. Plus the amount of back splash would be even worse.


----------

